# which plow to buy



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

next season i will be plowing for my cousin, he needs me to help out with his accounts, mostly parking lots with some residential, i have a 2000 dodge ram 2500 quad cab, short bed with the cummins, my queston is which plow would be ideal for this , i know there are many to choose from and people have their favorites, i am looking for unbiased opinions. thanks guys


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I think alot will depend on what type of plowing your going to be doing......Rob


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the western pro plow is very nice also the fisher mm2 has a bottom trip edge


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would get a fisher, at least an 8', the truck could handel anything up to an 8'6" v plow. You are not very limited in your plow selection with that truck. You have soo many choices and it highly depends on how much plowing you do. Since iam not very up to date about dodge trucks does quad cab mean 4 full sized doors? If its a large cab you may want to stay around 8'. Depends on your front axle weight rating. I would put a fisher or curtis on it if it was my truck. BTW sounds like a nice truck.


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

the quad cab i have is basically an extended cab and i have a 5200lb front axle. i've been looking at the curtis 8 ft, very impressed with the set up, also looking at the boss 8 ft, both very nice


----------

